# This might help



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

While i was walking around in Walmart the other day, i decided to try focusing in the moment.
What i try to do is focus on one object at a time in the store and keep my focus on that object.
I would focused on every feature of this object and then i also reminded myself where i was because DP always effects my memory.
When i actually started focusing and forced my brain to feel, i had 2 seconds that were more real that i have felt in a long time.
I decided to stop after a while because i had trouble focusing and i didnt want to think that this was the only way to bring back reality.
I believe maybe if i could focus better, DP/DR would heal a little bit better.

It was kind of hard explaining this, sorry

If you have any questions on my explanation, just ask.

-Zach


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

kinda makes you wonder if something like adderall would be beneficial anyone tried this while dp'd?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

That could be a good idea.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Garjon said:


> kinda makes you wonder if something like adderall would be beneficial anyone tried this while dp'd?


Dextroamphetamine was great when I felt DP'd or brain fogged. It can spike anxiety, though, and contributed to some of my worst panic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

That is actually a very good idea. Because most the time we all seem to automatically focus on everything all at once and plus the florescent lighting does not help either. Ugh I fucking hate florescent lighting it makes me so disoriented. :x


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

> Dextroamphetamine was great when I felt DP'd or brain fogged. It can spike anxiety, though, and contributed to some of my worst panic.


Yeah, I have been prescribed adderall, ritalin, and provigil [modafinil] (basically all variants of speed haha) on various occasions.. because I have been diagnosed with inattentive ADD in addition to this DP/DR shit.. I also found them to be very beneficial on some occasions when I could control my anxiety levels but they are notorious for causing anxiety in vulnerable people..


----------

